
Psychology’s reproducibility problem is exaggerated – say psychologists - salmonet
http://www.nature.com/news/psychology-s-reproducibility-problem-is-exaggerated-say-psychologists-1.19498
======
AstralStorm
A really biased source with an interest in the outcome.

I'd rather listen to an opinion of a good statistician, comparing psychology
to other fields of science.

What Gilbert alleged implies the studies dip not provide correct steps to
reproduce the conditions. This is even more damning - means the quality of
studies is very low.

Alternatively, the whole field suffers from an extreme case of publication
bias. This can be shown in number of publications that show no effect or
disprove previous findings.

